# GTA San andreas installation



## chandru sekar (May 9, 2011)

when i tried 2 install, it told to check wheter previous installon is complete


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Control Panel > Programs & Features. Uninstall GTA San Andreas.

Ctrl-Shift-Esc to open the Task Manager, then click the Processes tab at the top. If there's a GTA entry in the Image Name column, click it and click the End Process button, then try installing the game again.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hey and welcome to TSF
if Koala's suggestion did not work, download revo uninstaller from my sig and see if you can find San Andreas in the menu, if you find it, uninstall it and remove all its remains when prompted
it seems that you have interrupted the game's installation before and now you need to remove all game's files before you install again


----------

